# SF Ring girl WINNER IS... DUN DUN DUN



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> http://www.mmamania.com/2011/2/28/2...keforce-ring-girl-contest-winner-corissa-furr


I think us men are the winners here. And some women


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

She definitely would hook up with me if she got the chance. Didn't know there was a competition going on, nice!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd hit it


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

She looks really generic and unrecognizable. 


I bet without make up on you guys would be running for the hills!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> She looks really generic and unrecognizable.
> 
> 
> I bet without make up on you guys would be running for the hills!


I don't like to think about this kind of things. She's wearing make up on the picture and probably every time we see her. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> She looks really generic and unrecognizable.
> 
> 
> I bet without make up on you guys would be running for the hills!


Girls should have make up genetically altered into their DNA. I dont need a girl to look good without makeup aslong as she wears make up every time i see her. And i mean EVERY TIME.!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> *Girls should have make up genetically altered into their DNA*. I dont need a girl to look good without makeup aslong as she wears make up every time i see her. And i mean EVERY TIME.!


That i agree with. A make up on a girls face can really ruin your shirt. :confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> That i agree with. A make up on a girls face can really ruin your shirt. :confused05:


OR white deodorant from a hug. I really hate when a girls deodorant gets on me.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> OR white deodorant from a hug. I really hate when a girls deodorant gets on me.


We started the thread with a picture of a hot chick and now we're developing a small rant on women. The possibilities here in the MMAF are endless. :laugh:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i hate butterfaces, luckily makeup fixes most of them


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i hate butterfaces, luckily makeup fixes most of them


Butterface?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Butterface?


your joking? (but her face) when a chick has a great bod and tits but her face is worthy of having a brown bag covering it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your joking? (but her face) when a chick has a great bod and tits but her face is worthy of having a brown bag covering it.


Oh yeah, who likes that. I hadn't heard that expression before. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

its good for the urban vocabulary


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> We started the thread with a picture of a hot chick and now we're developing a small rant on women. The possibilities here in the MMAF are endless. :laugh:



Well sometimes you just have to let it out. Women have rants about men ALL the time.. especially around their GF. We have fire back sometimes, right!!



UFC_OWNS said:


> i hate butterfaces, luckily makeup fixes most of them


I dont think you are, but il ask anyway. You are not calling this gorgeous women a butterface are you?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well sometimes you just have to let it out. Women have rants about men ALL the time.. especially around their GF. We have fire back sometimes, right!!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think you are, but il ask anyway. You are not calling this gorgeous women a butterface are you?


read my above posts and you will understand my son


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Well sometimes you just have to let it out. Women have rants about men ALL the time.. especially around their GF. We have fire back sometimes, right!!


You got that right. It's payback time.



SideWays222 said:


> I dont think you are, but il ask anyway. You are not calling this gorgeous women a butterface are you?


No, i doubt she was calling that woman a butterface. Who could?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> read my above posts and you will understand my son


I did read your above posts. It is why i am asking this question. You are not really clear on the matter. Im leaning towards the side that says you are NOT calling her butterface (as i stated) but i still need to find out from you. Which i would already have the answer to if you wernt trying to play The Riddler. lol




Rauno said:


> You got that right. It's payback time.
> 
> 
> 
> No, i doubt she was calling that woman a butterface. Who could?


I have never realized that HE is a SHE lol.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL, my apologies. Didn't see that typo.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I don't like to think about this kind of things. She's wearing make up on the picture and probably every time we see her. :thumbsup:


She is wearing about 10 pounds of makeup definitely a butterface. The nose job makes her look weird too. You would have to make her go home after sex to avoid the shock and awe of the morning after.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> She is wearing about 10 pounds of makeup definitely a butterface. The nose job makes her look weird too. You would have to make her go home after sex to avoid the shock and awe of the morning after.












Is that you?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL, that picture never get's old. Although the next one doesn't have much to do with the original thread intention, i love this one as well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Rauno said:


> LOL, that picture never get's old. Although the next one doesn't have much to do with the original thread intention, i love this one as well.


Are you secretively hinting that im a troll?

How dare you....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Is that you?


So I am assuming you are a homosexual. Since the only reason a straight man assesses a woman's attractiveness is to determine whether or not he would have sex with or be in a relationship with them. 

Perhaps you are just desperate for sex so maybe you are married or socially inept. So I guess there are 3 possible options. Feel free to fill us in on which is the right answer or puff out your chest and pretend you are the biggest mack daddy to ever post on an mma message board.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mack Daddy, what the F yo. :laugh:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have anything else to say, I just feel the need to be part of a thread that has exclusively Sideways, UFC_owns, Osmium, Rauno, and internet memes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Are you secretively hinting that im a troll?
> 
> How dare you....


Cmon, this is the greatest troll pics ever! I still love you and don't think your a troll. :confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

osmium said:


> So I am assuming you are a homosexual. Since the only reason a straight man assesses a woman's attractiveness is to determine whether or not he would have sex with or be in a relationship with them.
> 
> Perhaps you are just desperate for sex so maybe you are married or socially inept. So I guess there are 3 possible options. Feel free to fill us in on which is the right answer or puff out your chest and pretend you are the biggest mack daddy to ever post on an mma message board.




Whoa buddy. Did i hit a nerve or something??? Thanks for confirming the picture. Next time try to not wear that tap out shirt. Its makes the rest of us look bad. :thumbsup:

For future reference bud. A simple "Yes that is me" will suffice. 
ok?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> your joking? (but her face) when a chick has a great bod and tits but her face is worthy of having a brown bag covering it.


Another good term is 'prawn'. Though I don't condone decapitating a woman just for a quicky. Rough thread.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

what there are people who don't think this chick is super hot,


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually know Corissa. 

For the full story and more pics check her out at 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/622488-corissa-furr-from-band-geek-to-strikeforce-ring-girl

She was an import model like Mercedez (now Bellator ring girl) now she's an SF ring girl. Pretty stoked for her. 

She said she'll be at the fights this Saturday...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I was about to post that I also do not find her face attractive.

After checking out some other pictures I have come to the conclusion that this picture is complete and utter fail. Her face looks much prettier in other photos.







She is very porn star lookin in my opinion. Definitely not my fav ring girl at all, but she doesnt have a butterface either.


edit: i still fail at embedding:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT7q5TUvhJM


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

She sure is fine.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> She definitely would hook up with me if she got the chance. Didn't know there was a competition going on, nice!


You could share buddy!
I know i would!

Just like this :






PS: she looks fine ......*down there*... i like it


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL at the commercial. :laugh: You know limba, you could bring Brittney as well.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> LOL at the commercial. :laugh: You know limba, you could bring Brittney as well.


Absolutely! And Rachelle is coming also! 

And Rusty's or Ape's girlfriend can join us too! 
(DAMN SHE IS FINE TOO)...too many hot looking women in this world...too little time! 



RustyRenegade said:


>


Tequila + strip poker! :thumb03: FTW


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fact pornstars look way better and hotter than models, models look like people you would have to be a stepstool from them for a month before you even got to pec that stiff botoxed mouth.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Limba, my last ex is hot as all hell but I'd gladly trade her to you for an average looking, normal babe. Mine was the craziest I've ever met by a loooooong shot:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Limba, my last ex is hot as all hell but I'd gladly trade her to you for an average looking, normal babe. Mine was the craziest I've ever met by a loooooong shot:thumbsdown:


So, this masterpiece was right again huh?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

You got that right:laugh:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> fact pornstars look way better and hotter than models, models look like people you would have to be a stepstool from them for a month before you even got to pec that stiff botoxed mouth.


I don't find typical porn stars hot at all. I really hate fake boobs (when it is obvious) and any kind of lip enhancement, so that really hurts 90% of porn stars in my eyes.

Amateur porn stars > big names.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Why is everyone on the offensive here. Not everyone has the same tastes in women and someone might rate her a 10 but she certainly isn't for me. 

I find her average at best. I see better looking ones everyday.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I agree with spec.


----------

